# Capt. Jennifer Harris, USMC



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

Capt. Jennifer Harris, from the North Shore town of Swampscott, MA was piloting the CH-46 helicopter that crashed north of Bagdad last week, and taking a total of 7 American lives.  

Her parents remember her as a girl that always wanted to fly.  She graduated from Swampscott High School and then went on the Naval Academy where she learned how to do exactly that.

She is the first female from Massachusetts to be lost in Iraq.  

Her family and neighbors are reeling from the news as she was supposed to come home this week, after 3 tours of duty.

It's a great loss to the North Shore, to Mass, to the Marines, and to this country.  May she fly amongst the clouds of paradise.  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 12, 2007)

From a former Air Force Aviator...

Deepest Respects.

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 13, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 7, 2007)

For Capt. Harris and all US Military serving and those lost.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 8, 2007)

Deepest respects for an inspirational woman

from ex Royal Air Force Officer


----------



## pstarr (Mar 8, 2007)

:asian: .


----------



## avm247 (Mar 8, 2007)

(My brother, cousin and many friends earned their EGA, my uncle retired as a CPO in the Navy...)

Semper Fi, Captain Harris!  Your service was not in vain.  Thank you!


----------



## LawDog (Mar 15, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 15, 2007)

Semper Fi. :asian:


----------

